# notes from the stand 11/10



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

fish4wall posted up, he didnt see a thing all morning.

i saw a small 6'er and one doe... took a shot an wiffed it...

birdman got busted by two monster bucks, saw a doe as well...

we go to breakfast, then head to delaware to chase pheasants!

later this evening..


out of the blue a 10pt is standing 20yds to the left of me... i think he teleported because i didnt hear a peep from him as he walked 200yds through the woods to get to me. didnt even hear a leaf.

i watched him walk to my left over towards two intersecting fence rows... knowing the land owner was posted up over there...

10 minutes later

thud - WHACK! crash boom bang!

i creep down to where i hear the crashing booming and banging.

here the buck is standing out in the bean stubble with his nose to the ground not moving.

hear the land owners arrow hit a branch, and he ended up hitting the deer in the neck.

as i inch closer the deer drops, i hook up with land owner and we are bs'ing for a good ten minutes 10 feet from the deer.

next think you know, the deer stands up! acts like hes gonna charge, as i pull the trigger with a perfect heart shot, the spitfires do their job, the arrow flies 40yds out the other side and the deer drops right away!

whew what a day!

ps- note the 3rd antler growing in the picture... kind of odd!

pics below:
http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=3325


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

So this is the 2nd Buck you killeed this year, right?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

scott - that is so funny as that was my first thought also:! 

I would be careful and perhaps edit the way you typed that one up since ODNR is known to patrol these websites.

Congrats to you & your buddy!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i would not think of it that way and neither would the wildlife officer that i talked to.

Frank did not re-cock his bow after shooting, I happened to have mine cocked.

According to the wildlife officer that I spoke to at Oilers in Utica, what happened was out of safety... not to "poach".


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good explanation King - if the deer was charging you guys, you had no choice.

When stories are told in print on-line, they can easily be misinterpreted - good enough for me!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What you say is all fine and dandy but how was a deer shot in self defense that was charging you shot sideways through the chest cavity? Reguardless of what the officer said you killed a second buck. 

"next think you know, the deer stands up! acts like hes gonna charge, as i pull the trigger with a perfect heart shot, the spitfires do their job, the arrow flies 40yds out the other side and the deer drops right away!"

Even if your buddy shot it first, legally sounds like one charge for shooting a second buck, and another charge for having someone besides the person who killed it tagging it.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Didn't you see the post "Man kills aggressive buck with hunting knife?" 

Where was your knife?
jk


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Intersting story...great buck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

he was going to charge at the landowner who was standing in front of him... if you like to continue to give me grief about it, give me a call sometime and we can discuss over the phone.

i am a completely ethical hunter, and by no means was this an attempt to harvest a second buck.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dude you killed a second buck no arguing that! Why would I call you on the phone? I was just pointing out how you broke some laws, ethically or not.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Littleking, I dont disagree with what you did. There was recently a similar article in the Field & Stream magazine about two hunters 50 yards from eachother hunting with a bow. One of the guys noticed a cougar 10 yards behind his friend about to attack. He launched an arrow at the cougar and nailed it, saving his friends life. It is illegal to kill a cougar but the wildlife officer said it was not an offense as it was out of self defense. I know how frustrating it can be posting a story just to have it taken out of context by someone examining every word said just to have the whole story ruined. So, nice story.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Papascott said:


> Dude you killed a second buck no arguing that! Why would I call you on the phone? I was just pointing out how you broke some laws, ethically or not.




ok Mr. Rosco P. Coltrane


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> he was going to charge at the landowner who was standing in front of him... if you like to continue to give me grief about it, give me a call sometime and we can discuss over the phone.
> 
> i am a completely ethical hunter, and by no means was this an attempt to harvest a second buck.


You have to realize that whether or not you think so, you did something questionable. It's a good thing the wildlife officer was so understanding. I can see where people are having issues with the story. I'm not saying you purposley or even attempted to go out and kill another buck. However this goes right along with the old argument of "Who tags it? The guy who shot first or the guy who brought it down?" You shooting and putting down the deer was no different than me shooting a deer, it surviving, and you shooting and killing the same deer a week later. Who tags it? Of course you. So why would this scenario be any different. Remember you posted pictures and the story where if you follow the law to the 'T', I guess one could say you killed two bucks. So when you take it upon yourself to post something as you did, you have to expect skeptics and or critics.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

No need to try and get personal dude! All I did was point out that you broke some wildlife laws good intentioned or not. You post everystep you take on the internet to pound your own drum but when a new hunter asked for help, a few weeks ago, you go off saying how it is rediculous that people ask for help insted of doing their own leg work. That to me showed your true colors! So pound your own drum all you wish but if someone makes a comment, do not expect it to be "YOUR MY HERO", everytime!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> as i inch closer the deer drops, i hook up with land owner and we are bs'ing for a good ten minutes 10 feet from the deer.
> 
> next think you know, the deer stands up! acts like hes gonna charge, as i pull the trigger with a perfect heart shot, the spitfires do their job, the arrow flies 40yds out the other side and the deer drops right away!


So someone stood there BSing for 10 minutes with their bowgun at the ready? So the time it took the deer to "charge" from 10 feet away, they were quicker on the draw and shot the moving deer point blank through the heart and saved the day? Wonder how long it takes to go from standing around BSing to picking up,shouldering and aiming a bowgun........compared to how long it takes a charging deer to move less than 10 feet? Whitetail deer can run up to 30 mph, but since he was injured maybe he was slower, but if he was slower because he was injured....then I guess it would not be "charging" more like stumbling? But if it were stumbling then one would guess someone would be able to step back out of the way. But then someone would not have such a wonderful story........


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

lol...getting better by the minute. 

papascott, i dont at all know you so i did not get personal. but i do wonder why your so eager to point out that i may have broken what you have interpurted to be gospel. 

again, i've cleared it with the local game warden so im not to worried. He agreed that it was the right thing to do.

chessie,

as i posted it acted like it was going to charge. sorry if my written account of what happend was not as clear as it should have been for the skeptics.

bowgun? wtf is a bowgun?

so lets get back to the point, congrats to my neighbor Frank! as he's missed several deer this year and was finally able to harvest one.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Frank was able to wound one, you harvested another, when you put a perfect heart shot on it.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

geeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

In the future if you are going to post kill photos online, available to the general public. Please post a better selection of pictures, many do not appreciate seeing such gruesome photos. Nothing like a picture of a beautiful deer covered in blood, laying in a pool of blood to cause bad feelings towards hunting and hunters.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW, what is going on here? I really dont care nor should any other hunter care about what anti-hunters think of us. It is a realistic picture. This is getting rediculous.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I hope you are not serious. The day we ignore those in opposition to this sport we love is the day that we lose it.
As a hunter and wildlife conservationist you have a duty to not only set a good example of what hunters are, by ethical practice. But also to educate people, who have not been exposed to hunting before, on what hunting really is. Someone who has not been around hunting would look at these photos in question and see a deer covered in blood and say that the deer suffered a violent death or the deer was slaughtered. This portrays hunting to be a barbaric sport, which is something that it is not, when ethically practiced.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

=fish4food


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

holy crap thats funny...i dont care who you are thats funny.....lol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Bow gun-I like that.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Those freakin' road kill deer need to clean up their acts then.... talk about gruesome.... I saw some up on the turnpike last week that were already ground - just needed packaged and froze!

Fish4Food - I wouldn't expect anyone to wash the blood off their deer or look to pose it such that it didn't offend by allowing blood to be seen. If people don't want to see dead deer they shouldn't be in a hunting forum. Just like people that don't want to see naked people shouldn't browse pron sites.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I always try to clean my deer up a little and remove the blood before a photo, also tuck the tongue in. I also may clean myself up before the photo-spit out my chew, wipe boogers off, wipe blood off my hands/face, etc. I take a lot of pride in my bucks and I want good photos to show off to people-both hunters and nonhunters. A clean deer provides higher quality photos.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks supercanoe, my point exactly, and "roadkill" deer are accidents, not taken by hunters and pictures of them are not passed around


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

This is a joke. Don't pull up the pictures if you don't want to see a dead deer. People kill me. Hunting is not a pretty mans sport especially if you eat what you kill.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have to admit I am pretty upset today. My buddy called me to help him drag out a deer and he forgot the eyeliner and the dress he wanted to put on her before he snapped the pictures. Come on! Again, this is rediculous to tell someone how they need to prepare their animal before taking a picture. What one chooses to do for a picture is their choice.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

But I am curious...How did you not know the deer was still alive? That's the only part that confuses me


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

marshal45 said:


> I have to admit I am pretty upset today. My buddy called me to help him drag out a deer and he forgot the eyeliner and the dress he wanted to put on her before he snapped the pictures. Come on! Again, this is rediculous to tell someone how they need to prepare their animal before taking a picture. What one chooses to do for a picture is their choice.


 Ha good joke, not so much. I agree, it is an individuals choice on what pictures they want of their game, and I did not tell anyone how to take pictures of their deer. If you want to take gruesome pictures of your wildlife, and it doesn't bother you, thats your deal. But keep those pictures to a group of people who you know it will not bother. If you do not it will only cause negative views of hunting. That was all I was saying, and that being said, I think I have stated my point, and am done with this argument in this thread.

LITTLEKING- I apologize that this thread has gone away from what it was originally intended for, and that was to show the results from your hunt, Congratulations to whoever is taking credit for that one. Sounds like an exciting day you had.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll rarely take pictures of what I kill...sometimes when I was young my parents wanted to. Most deer that I have shot were taken straight from the field to the processor-no one even saw it but me.

That being said, I do like to get out old pics that my parents took of me with deer, turkeys, or fish and look at them.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Fish4Food, you are a good sport and it made for a good topic of conversation. Your point is well taken and I think those of us who read it may pay a bit more attention to what you said.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Papascott said:


> Dude you killed a second buck no arguing that! Why would I call you on the phone? I was just pointing out how you broke some laws, ethically or not.


Wow, I'm late to the party and I realize I have no dog in this fight, but....

2 words come to mind here....*COMMON SENSE* (or lackthereof)

What LK did may be "questionable" or in the "gray" if you were drag him in front of a grand jury and have some overpaid lawyers distort this scenario to a bunch of non-hunting jury members. However, the letter of the law is not always the intent of the law.

I think the negative twist you have put on this unique scenario is uncalled for and is in no way helpful to anyone.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

My Question In, When Did Men Stop Being Men? I'd Rank The Opposition To The Sight Of Blood Right Up There With Someone On This Site That Made It A Point To Question My Gramar And Punctuation. I Thought That This Site Was About Fishing And Hunting. Not About Proper English And Worrying That The Sight Of Blood Might Offend Someone. My First Thought When I Saw That Picture Is That I'd Be Proud To Have Killed A Nice Looking Buck Like That. Dude, When Did You Lose Your Balls.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pictures like that don't bother me and probably don't bother most hunters. However, it's probably not professional. You'll likely never see Drury, Waddell, or other professionals posting pictures without cleaning the deer up. I don't think it's really a matter of "having balls."


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

cheezemm2 said:


> But I am curious...How did you not know the deer was still alive? That's the only part that confuses me


What is hard to understand? You've never cleaned a fish that "looked" dead only to stick your knife in and have it do a couple of power flops and maybe stick your hand with a fin or spine?


----------

